# Pics of my new WHITE CT



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im soooooo excited to get this lil guy, hes got one teeny tiny lil black spot, so should i name him "spot" ? lol every week i go to 3-4 stores and i have been looking for this boy for months and months!


here he is for his closeup










here he is flaring at his new brother









and checking out his new digs


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't see the pictures!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Its about darn time! lol. It loks like he has a little beard! He's very cute.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Christina he is handsome! I like Spot for his name its cute. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks, i just LOVE him


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i cant see the pics


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/14156/album/my-boys-464/whitect2-3617/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/14156/album/my-boys-464/whitect-3616/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/14156/album/my-boys-464/whitect3-3618/

can u see these?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D: No fair! Thats EXACTLY the color of white I've been looking for! If you wake up one morning and hes not there, don't worry, he'll be safe with me ;-) :lol: 
Congrats! He absolutely stunning! :-D


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i can see them now christina! awwwwww so adorable! makes me want to find one now!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol dragonfish.............thanks everyone


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is very pretty!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

SO...when will he be arriving at my house?!!?!?!?! 

Lol, jk. He's stunningly gorgeous. The spot just gives him character too!
Congrats on another beautiful betta boy. What number is he then? Somewhere in the 60's?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

um...................hes number 73


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, 
At least they're all nice and toasty, well fed, and are in clean aquarium rather than being shoved in a half gallon bowl with no water changes and overfed.

ChristinaRoss, betta saver.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow sooooo pretty, I love white bettas... 73, I almost choked on my snack Jk LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

...

XD
I love you, Christina. You are... simply amazing in your dedication to these fish  I cannot even begin to imagine how much money you must spend on them


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

LOl u dont even wanna know how much $ i have spent lol

thanks guys!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Yay, I got to see them. He is stunning!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! He IS stunning!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOooh WOW! He's gorgeous. I've spent lots of money on just my 9!!! I don't even want to know how much you've spent on 73!!!! LOL! 

Haha


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya it can get expensive, but, they bring me so much joy its worth it


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is stunning, I am so jealous! I want a white CT or HM really really bad :/ He's beautiful though!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

After I hurt my back and I can't ride horses anymore, my parents are happy that this hobby isn't as expensive.lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks............ya i hear ya bettafishcrazy......after i hurt my shoulder (already had surgery) and my neck (having surgery replacing 2 discs soon) i HAD to find a new hobby i could comfortably do.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh WOW...love him! Grats Christina.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can finally see the pictures. He's gorgeous!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks


----------

